# Topics > AI in car and transport >  AI software throughout the L2-L4 autonomous driving stack, Helm.ai, Menlo Park, California, USA

## Airicist2

Developer - Helm.ai

helm.ai/product

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Helm.ai raises $13M on its unsupervised learning approach to driverless car AI"

by Kirsten Korosec
March 25, 2020

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Helm.ai raises $26M for ‘unsupervised’ autonomous driving software"

by Kyle Wiggers 
November 16, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Helm.ai snags $31M to scale its ‘unsupervised’ autonomous driving software"

by Kirsten Korosec
December 19, 2022

----------

